# Πάμπλο Πινέδα: ο πρώτος δάσκαλος με σύνδρομο Ντάουν



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

Θα μπορούσα να βάλω την είδηση σε κάποιο κατάλληλο νήμα -στα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα, λόγου χάρη. Ή στα εφήμερα. Όμως θέλησα να ανοίξω δικό της νήμα, γιατί από πολύ νωρίς στη ζωή μου κάτι με "μάγεψε" σ' αυτό το περίεργο σύνδρομο. Γνώρισα ανθρώπους κάθε ηλικίας που έπασχαν από αυτό, και όλοι μού έδιναν την εντύπωση ατόμων ευφυών, με χιούμορ, γεμάτων δυνατότητες... που για κάποιο λόγο συνήθως -με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις- ο περίγυρός τους αρνιόταν να τους δώσει τη δυνατότητα να τις ξεδιπλώσουν πέρα από κάποιο σημείο.
Η ιστορία αυτού του ανθρώπου με συγκινεί και με κάνει να αισθάνομαι κατά κάποιο τρόπο "δικαιωμένη" στην άποψή μου.

Ο 34χρονος Ισπανός Πάμπλο Πινέδα είναι ο πρώτος στην Ευρώπη πτυχιούχος πανεπιστημίου που έχει σύνδρομο Down. Χρειάζεται να περάσει ακόμη τέσσερις εξετάσεις, για να πραγματοποιήσει το όνειρό του: να γίνει δάσκαλος. Αυτό δεν είναι τόσο ασυνήθιστο: στην Ισπανία το 85% των παιδιών με σύνδρομο Down πηγαίνουν στο κανονικό σχολείο. Η WELT ON LINE μίλησε με τον Πινέδα για τη μάθηση, την "καθυστέρηση" και για τα υπερπροστρατευμένα παιδιά



Η συνέντευξη

Ο Πάμπλο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2013)

...που τον γνωρίζουμε από την εξαιρετική, βραβευμένη παρουσία του στην ταινία _Yo Tambien_...


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2013)

...
Επειδή κι εγώ έχω δει πολλά παιδιά (κυρίως, λόγω ειδίκευσης της δασκάλας μητέρας μου, στην πρώτη φουρνιά δασκάλων ειδικών σχολείων στη Μαράσλειο το '70), παρότι αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ δεν δείχνει μόνο ανθρώπους με σύνδρομο Ντάουν:

_*For Once in My Life*_ ('The Spirit of Goodwill' Band) - Jim Bigham, Mark Moormann






A true story about a band made up of singers and musicians with a wide range of mental and physical disabilities. This documentary is an inspiring look at a special group and their dream to make music. Revealing their struggles and triumphs, as performers and people, dealing with severe challenges while on a journey to become true musicians and perform to large audiences. With passionate concert footage and intimate behind-the-scenes glimpses into the band member's lives, the film paints a heart-warming portrait of what people with disabilities can do when given a chance.

Κι επειδή όταν την είδα και την άκουσα, δάκρυσα, από χαρά. Music can save any soul.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 27, 2013)

Ο Πάμπλο στην Ελλάδα! 

Ο Πάμπλο Πινέδα, ο πρώτος πτυχιούχος πανεπιστημίου με σύνδρομο Down, θα βρεθεί στην Ελλάδα, την Πέμπτη, 26 Σεπτεμβρίου στις 19:00, στο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης, για τα δεύτερα γενέθλια της «Κορυφογραμμής».


----------

